# How many ratties do you have?



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Just wondering how many people have


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Lets see..
The boys I have are Rocky, Tanner, Bear, Dylan, Splinter, Leonardo, and Mickey. 

The girls are Asha, Minnie, Fay, Pixie, and Bubbles.

So that makes..12. 

And I love 'em all like crazy.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Three


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

I started with 2 called Bow and Peach but one slept all the time while the other wanted to play so I bought them another 2 ratty friends - Daisy and Ginger. They're very happy as a quartet.


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

My boyfriend and I have 4 girls.


----------



## AlienMando (Jan 19, 2008)

Three Boys. =)


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

16... see my sig...


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

Do you ever worry that if you have too many ratties they won't get enough attention or anything?
I wanna get 1 or 2 more ratties (I only have 2 right now) but I was worried about that.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

21 at the moment but since I take in surrendered pet rats & assist with emergency rescues... my numbers go up & down all the time.

As for individual time... they get plenty. Once the rat has passed QT They reside with me. I've been lucky about getting the girls to all live together so this makes free roaming much easier. I just open their cage & let them go. The males go out in shifts. I have 2 cages of 3 & one of 4 & two singles. The single males often shoulder ride ( at different times, don't want a rat attack on my back) while I am tending to various rat related chores. After this I will place them in different bathrooms for some free time. These are older males, they aren't so excited about running around, they prefer a good cuddle. But I put them in the bathroom with the cardboard box mansion & they explore a bit. I hide treats in this to encourage exploration.


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

Suzuks said:


> Do you ever worry that if you have too many ratties they won't get enough attention or anything?
> I wanna get 1 or 2 more ratties (I only have 2 right now) but I was worried about that.


I think rats like living in groups - I started with 2 and then got 2 more and the rats were so happy to be together! But I won't be adding any more. The more rats you have the harder it is to give them time. It depends on your lifestyle and how much time you're willing to devote to them. 

I think 2 or 4 is a good number.


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

5. they're all in my sig.

i think 5 is a good number to develop a good social dynamic without being overwhelmed.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

None.  :roll: 

But do 10 guinea pigs count? I could paste tails on them and pass them off as VERY squishy lap-rats. 8) Piggies under cover...

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Marysmuse..That made my day xD I could imagine it !!




I have *counts* 8....i think..hold on ill do it by names !


Riley
Louie


Rattles
Beanie
Bailey
Dulci
Luna
Gabby

Yeh that sound right.. I have an awful memory of names. Even people and pet that i know !! So i just count them up xD

Yes i know .. bad rat mommy..

But its true !!


So yes..i have 8..


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Marysmuse said:


> None.  :roll:
> 
> But do 10 guinea pigs count? I could paste tails on them and pass them off as VERY squishy lap-rats. 8) Piggies under cover...
> 
> ...


I wonder if I tried this with Cruella would I be able to fool the rats into thinking she is just a big fat squishy girl so I could give up on this hectic search for another long-haired GP playmate?


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

*laughing*
Good luck with that.

Does it have to be a long-hair? They're a lot of work. I'm sure a nice abby would contrast nicely. 

Nibbles is helping me type. :lol:


Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I have 5 currently, but had 8 earlier this year.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

As of this morning... four...


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

Two  

The breeder I adopted Pilot and Albert from says that Albert gets (very) aggressive with new rats so thats all I'm going to have.

I wouldn't want any harm to come to any of them.


----------



## Mimzy (Apr 21, 2008)

2 ratty girls right now...once i get a huge cage, hopefully it will be more.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

i've got four boys at the moment.
but there will be two more little furkids running around here once i get them from the rescue.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

.....


























Zero Rats...


















3 mice though!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

26 (maybe -hopefully- soon to be 28  )


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

Three big fat males and one cute and tiny baby male! So that's four!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Everytime I see a new one of these threads I put down a new number LOLOL

47 and 2 foster boys.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> 47 and 2 foster boys.


47? i'm jealous.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I just took in 8 from a rescue/transport we just coordinated. I couldn't let the other 5 girls stay at this "rescue"

That reminds me, I need to add them to Meet My Rats


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

2 rats, both females.


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

I have four male rats!

Kenshin, Yuki, Toboe, and Kohaku!


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

two girls and one boy- thinking of getting some more soon


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Forensic said:


> As of this morning... four...


Sorry to hear that Forensic


----------



## themacgregor (Jul 12, 2007)

Three dumbo females, Toby, Mocha and Molly.
But last year I had 10 thanks to an accidental litter. I would love to have more, but three is as many as I can handle. I wonder how I would have fared had I kept all of the babies... 
*Toby sneezes at the very idea, she gets jealous WAY too easy


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Ten: two boys and eight girls. I think the girls like their big group--they sleep in this big squishy pile! 

My boys get more one on one time with me, as do the girls who are more outgoing and come to me. The shy ones that hang back lose out a bit there, but I think having the group is good enough for them. 

Ideally, I'd just have one mischief instead of two separate cages. I think the ideal number depends how much time you have to spend on care, how much room you have, and how much money for the vet and food etc.


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

Two girls. I have enough room for more, probably 5 or 6 comfortably, but with my studies at the moment it's just not possible. I think if I was to get another, I would save up lots of vet money in advance and sort out a schedule for free range time. Maybe when my degree lets up a bit I'd consider it, I'd love for my girls to have a family, I think 4 is a good number.


----------



## Angry_J (Feb 3, 2008)

4 girls and they each have their own distinct personalities.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Only 2. And they dont even live together.....Fights.


----------



## Volkl (Feb 14, 2008)

6, but one is just living with me while shes pregnant.


----------



## sharlee (Apr 19, 2008)

Here goes....


----------

